# داراة تغذية من دون محول



## hussien95 (13 فبراير 2012)




----------



## محمد سيد جاد (14 مايو 2014)

بمناسبة دوائر الشحن......... اتعرض لاعطال دوائر شحن كشافات الطوارئ منها ما يعمل بمحول و منها ما يعمل بدائرة شحن عن طريق مكثف كما في الصورة المتوسطة و هي عبارة عن مكثف موصل بالتوازى مع مقاومة كبيرة اكثر من 500 كيلو اوم و قنطرة توحيد فقط المهم انني اتعجب لامر دائرة شحن التى تستخدم المحول تستطيع بطرفي الشحن تشغيل موتور صغير الخاص بلعب الاطفال اما الدائرة ذات المكثف فلا تديره و تعطي شرارة غريبة في الاول و لا يدور الموتور مع العلم ان كلا من الدائرتين به قنطرة توحيد يعنى ان التيار موحد و مستمر فلماذا هذا الفرق حيث انى بهذا الموتور الصغير اكتشف به اعطال دوائر الشحن ............


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مايو 2014)

الفرق فى التيار الممكن للدائرة أن تغذى به، عادة الدوائر بدون محول لا تعطى تيار أكبر من المصممة من أجله
الشرارة ليست غريبة بل هى طبيعية و بسبب تيار المكثف لحظة التوصيل


----------



## khaled_lada (22 مارس 2016)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## شادي الطرشان (13 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام
هل هذا الامر يعود لسبب ان
دائرة التحويل عن طريق المكثف والمقاومة فلو اردنا مثلا دائرة تحويل لشحن بطارية 3.8 فولت فبدون وصل البطارية افحص التيار الخارج من الدائرة
بواسطة الافوميتر نجد ان المكثف يقوم بتمرير التيار بالكامل ولا يحمل اي جهد ولكن عن وصل قطبي الخرج مع البطارية نلاحظ هبوط التيار الى 4.5 فولت
فتأخذ البطارية حاجتها للشحن وباقي الحمل يتحمله المكثف لذلك عندما تمتلئ البطارية فإنها لا تحتاج الى دائرة فصل لأنه عند امتلائها فإن الجهد عند
البطارية يصبح صفر وكامل الجهد يحمله المكثف لأن البطارية ستعمل على مبدأ المكثف
وعندما يكون جهد هذه الدائرة مثلا 150 ميللي أمبير فعند وصله بمحرك ألعاب صغير فإن المحرك لا يدور ويعود السبب أن المحرك يحتاج لجهد 250 ميللي أمبير
فلذلك يقوم المحرك بحمل جهد 150 ميللي أمبير بالكامل وهو غير كافي لتشغيله لأن الجهد على المكثف يصبح 0 لذلك نلاحظ شرارة عند وصل قطبي الخرج
على محرك الألعاب

أما دائرة خفض الجهد عن طريق المحول فإن المحول يعتبر كمنبع لتيار 4.5 فولت فعند وصله لشحن بطارية يحتاج لدائرة فصل عند امتلاء البطارية لأنه عند امتلاء البطارية فإن المحول يقوم بتمرير تيار 4.5 فولت بشكل مستمر ولا يحمل شيء لذلك لو استمر الشحن فإنه يؤدي الى انفجار البطارية
وعند وصل محرك الالعاب فلو كان المحول 150 ميللي أمبير والمحرك 250 ميللي أمبير نلاحظ أن المحرك يعمل لأن المحول هو مصدر 4.5 فولت

هل هذا الاستنتاج صحيح
نرجو التوضيح


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 أبريل 2016)

معذرة اخى الكريم
أولا: التيار يقاس بالأمبير و مضاعفاته و أجزاؤه و الجهد بالفولت و ليس العكس
ثانيا : لا اعلم ماذا تقصد بالسؤال "هل هذا الأمر ..."
عندما لا يكون هناك حمل فالخرج يكون كامل الدخول لذا يجب وضع الزينر لتثبيت الخرج الأقصى عند حد معين و بدونه يرتفع الجهد ولو متصل ببطارية ستتلف


----------



## شادي الطرشان (20 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم
شكرا أخي الكريم مهندس ماجد
أنا قلت هذا الكلام حتى أسحب منك معلومات فيا ريت تقدم لنا شرح
لأننا نلاحظ بأنه يوجد دارات شحن صغير بواسطة مكثف سيراميك مع مقاومات تقو بشحن بطاريات صغيرة ولكن اذا وصلنا محرك صغير لا يدور
ولكن اذا وصلنا بطارية فإنها تشحن
القصد هو
لو كانت هذه الدارة 250 ميللي أمبير فإنها تشحن بطارية صغيرة دون تلف البطارية عند امتلائها بالرغم من عدم وجود دارة فصل ولكنها لا تستطيع تشغيل محرك صغير 250 ميللي أمبير
ولكن دارة 250 ميللي أمبير تعمل بواسطة محول فإن البطارية تتلف في حال امتلائها بالشحن في حال عدم وجود دارة فصل وتستطيع تدوير محرك بنفس قيمة الامبير 250 ميللي أمبير
فما هو الفرق بين الاثنتين


----------



## عمار احمد عامر (29 ديسمبر 2016)

موضوع شيق...


----------

